# Water-proofing mdf??



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

I bought a table/bar at Spirit's after Halloween sale. The wood portion of it appears to be made of MDF. Can anyone suggest how I can treat it so it can be left outside in the elements at Halloween time? I'm worried that even if I somehow paint it with a waterproofing laquer the moisture will still seep in and wreck it. Ideas?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

varnish lots of varnish


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Try something like spar/marine varnish...
http://www.rustoleum.com/product.asp?frm_product_id=304&SBL=1


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I second the vote on a good marine varnish. Two or three coats and dont forget to do the edges really well.


----------

